# Bathing a cat...



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

I recently bought a Persian cat and the breeder recommended that he be bathed around every 6 weeks so that he is used to water/the experience as in the long term he will need to have them to keep his fur in good condition.


We've had him 2 months now and I havent plucked up the courage to bath him - has anyone else done this/got any tips?  I just have the feeling that as soon as he gets wet the fur will clump up, I just cant see him sitting still whilst I give him a blow dry     plus i'll be cut to ribbons from his claws...  im planning on giving some rescue remedy before dunking  


Help! Anyone?


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Dont do it...


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'd investigate a bit more before I gave this a go!  It sounds like a dangerous activity to me!  Maybe google it and see if there's a persian cat forum or something or else ask your vet.  I wouldn't enter into it lightly tho for all the reasons you mention; shredded like you've been arguing with Edward Scissorhands, fur matted together, traumatised cat etc..

Axx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Amanda I know - im terrified!!!!
He's a full pedigree chap, and I bought him from a proper registered breeder etc.. so I have been doing as instructed with his care regime, but this bath thing is freaking me out  . He is only 5 months and already a fair size and mega fluffy:
http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=310605&id=760316041&l=06e67cc1d3

Think I may think about it a bit more... I value my skin


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Update in case anyone else has a similar dilemma....
I spoke to a friend with a persian & she also bathes her cat, so decided to take the plunge and he was surprisingly tolerant. 2 dunks in the bath and some baby shampoo, I wrapped him up in a towel and rubbed him for a while. I did try to hair dry him gently (as advised) but I have a big scratch on my arm where he (not so) politely told me he didnt like that    

But 20 mins of running up and down has fluffed up his own fur - and sitting near the fire has helped to dry him.  Overall much better than expected, I do not have a matted furball of a cat!

Still not sure it will be a very regular occurence!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh well done. You're braver than I! If you do it regularly he will get used to it and it'll be easier. Persians are a pretty placid breed anyway. Treat him afterwards too as that may help (although cats don't really respond to training!  ) My parents had half persians and they needed grooming daily just to keep the knots out, so you may find you need to do that. He'll probably enjoy that and, if he doesn't, try catnip spray on the brush.  

C~x


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

I bathe my cat and although she doesn't like it she resigns herself to it   though it does take two of us as it's easier to shampoo her this way.  She hates the hairdryer though so we just towel dry the thick off, put her in front of the radiator then she licks herself all over!  I always treat her afterwards with tuna (to stop her getting huffy   ) and then she usually licks herself somemore with her tuna tongue   We've had the odd scratch along the way but none lately and although we don't do it that often she's used to it now.


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

hmmm good luck with that!  i have not personally used it so cannot vouch for it myself, but as a furbaby mummy i am aware of this product.  if you are going to brave the cat in the bath thing perhaps a feliway product would help.  google for feliway if you are not sure.


----------

